# WDA North American Sieger Show - Live Results



## Doggygirl (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi everyone. The GSDCA-WDA has engaged us again this year to help get almost real time (unofficial) results up to the internet at the upcoming North American Sieger Show. The show dates are 10/17 - 10/19. We will also be posting some candid type pictures to help give a feel for the event, for those who can't be there. (not the official show photographer formal pictures - just fun stuff)

Bookmark the link! http://www.nassresults.com/ Links to previous years results are on the site now so you have something to do between now and mid-October!!







We enjoy doing this and hope those of you who can't make the event enjoy finding out what's going on.

The official NASS site for more information about the event is http://www.nass2008.org/schedule.html

Thanks!


----------



## Doggygirl (Jul 22, 2007)

The entry list is up and available to view at http://www.NASSresults.com.

DG


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I will be there!


----------



## Doggygirl (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi everyone. We are here and ready to go with unofficial results tomorrow - as quickly as possible after the end of each class. If you have friends here, you might want to check out the picture section of http://www.NASSresults.com each day to see what your pals are up to! I am only an amateur with the camera, and am NOT here to take any official action pictures of the dogs. Therefore, you will not see any protection shots, gaiting shots, stack shots, etc. The pictures on the results site are strictly for fun. Today was practice and there were plenty of people out here enjoying the day.

The Kentucky Horse Park is a gorgeous venue for this event. Many thanks to Danny and the team of organizers who have clearly worked hard with attention to detail putting this together.

Good luck to all entries! 

DG


----------



## Doggygirl (Jul 22, 2007)

Results are in for the Baby Puppy Females (3 - 6 months). Go to http://www.nassresults.com/2008%20Results/index.htm and scroll past the picture section to the class list to get to the link.

Enjoy!

DG


----------



## Doggygirl (Jul 22, 2007)

Baby Puppy Male results are now posted.

DG


----------



## Doggygirl (Jul 22, 2007)

Results through 9-12 month females are now up at http://www.nassresults.com/2008%20Results/index.htm.

The 9-12 males are in the ring now. The Veterans are up next to finish off a great day at the show. They usually do not rank the veterans - just talk about their careers and credentials to honor them as they go around. So if there are no rank results posted later, that is why.

Enjoy!

DG


----------



## sheesh101 (Nov 24, 2005)

The baby puppy class is incorrect, at least for one of the pups. Look at the DOB...they are all 2007, but they are posted in the male 3-6 months....I think they need to recheck things...


----------



## sheesh101 (Nov 24, 2005)

OK, I t hink I understand. If you click on the left, where the name of the class is, I think you get last year's results. If you click on the green, you get this year...


----------



## Doggygirl (Jul 22, 2007)

Sheesh, thanks again for pointing this out. As mentioned on the other forum, we fixed it.

DG


----------



## sheesh101 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thank You!


----------



## Doggygirl (Jul 22, 2007)

Protection test results for both Male and Female working classes are up.

DG


----------



## Doggygirl (Jul 22, 2007)

Results for Working Class Females have been up for a bit, and Working Class Males should be in the ring now. http://www.nassresults.com/2008%20Results/index.htm

I've taken lots of pictures of the kids and the Progeny Groups but the slide shows from today's activities won't be up on the site until sometime later in the day tomorrow. Got a long drive home.

It's been a really fun show. The Kentucky Horse Park is a great destination.

DG


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

TeeJay won the working males.

I just got back, had a good time! I got to watch almost every class from inside the ring which was cool, listening to the judges and seeing everything up close.


----------

